# Gorgeous Baby Syrian Hamsters For Sale - Photos Inside



## corinnexx

Hi

I have for sale baby syrian hamsters

born 29th January 10

Ready Now.

8 in total

Mixure of golden and white and brown/golden

Boys and girls.

£5 each


----------



## niki87

hey where abouts are you? They are gorgeous? xx


----------



## niki87

Oops sorry read your other ad!! Why are so many cute animals in Kent! Oh well good luck with homes! xx


----------



## Parlourpuss

Gorgeous babies


----------



## vet-2-b

niki87 said:


> Oops sorry read your other ad!! Why are so many cute animals in Kent! Oh well good luck with homes! xx


lol i know theres allways cute animals for sale in kent  damn y do i live in nottinghamshire lol


----------

